# Drucken über WLAN



## andyK (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe zu Weihnachten einen Lexmark X4875 Drucker bekommen, der über WLAN drucken kann. WIFI nennt sich das, glaub ich. 
Nun habe ich nur einen Laptop und diesen Drucker. Aber keinerlei Ahnung, wie ich eine Verbindung zwischen den beiden aufbauen kann.

Als Betriebssystem hab ich Windows XP Professional SP2.

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen und mir eine Anleitung für absolute Newbies in diesem Sektor schreiben, bzw. Quellen nennen?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus, 

Andy


----------



## AndreG (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Hast du nen Wlanrouter/AcessPoint?

Wenn nein dann kann es sein das es garnicht möglich ist. Da nicht jeder Wlan Drucker ein Adhoc Netzwerk joinen kann.

*edit*: The X4875 has a built in wireless adapter that can connect to an existing wireless network or form an ad-hoc connection with another device. The latter must be configured from a computer rather than from the printer's control panel.

Sprich es wird gehen. Nur berichten einige Leute von Probelemen damit. 

Wie man ein AdHoc Netz einrichtet:

"Netzwerkverbindungen" öffnen
"Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung" mit rechter Maustaste anklicken
"Eigenschaften" öffnen
Reiter "Drahtlose Netzwerke" anklicken
Hinzufügen anklicken
"Netzwerkname (SSID)" eingeben (Name ist egal, muß aber auf beiden Rechnern IDENTISCH sein)
"Datenverschlüsselung" - Haken entfernen
"Netzwerautentifizierung" - Haken entfernen
"Schlüssel wird automatisch bereitgestellt" - Haken entfernen

ganz unten bei "Dies ist ein... (Ad-hoc)" - Haken setzen

Reiter "Autentifizierung - IEEE 802.1XX" - Haken entfernen

Reiter "Erweitert" - Internetverbindungsfirewall - Haken entfernen
Reiter "Allgemein" - "Internetprotokoll" anklicken
"Eigenschaften" anklicken
"Folgende IP- Adresse verwenden" anklicken
"IP-Adresse" eingeben (z.B.: 192.168.1.100, auf dem anderen Rechner dann 192.168.1.101)
"Subnetmask": 255.255.255.0
"Standardgateway" - bleibt leer, wenn ein Internet- Router vorhanden ist, kommt hier dessen Adresse rein, z.B. 192.168.1.1)
"folgende DNS- Serveradressen verwenden" - bleibt leer, wenn ein Internet- Router vorhanden ist, kommt hier dessen Adresse rein, z.B. 192.168.1.1)

Wie die Einstellungen am Drucker sind schau bitte ins Handbuch 

Mfg Andre


----------

